# Pre-Test for examination for the master's certificate in Photograph



## colin1984 (Oct 2, 2013)

Hello everybody have some questions for you they are out from a pretest to examination for the master's certificate

Question1
What doe´s not exist in DSLR´s

a.) Chromatic Aberation

b.) Diffraction

c.) parallax error 
i choosed c because i´ve heard from the other twos also

Question2
How get a picture a blueish cast?

a.)in Shadow

b.)in lightbulb

c.)
third i don´t know, i choosed the second because i think i´ve heard the wolfram in lightbulb makes light blueish

Question3 
If you shot a white golfball on a White Background who will the meassuring be?

a.)correct

b.)under exposed

c.) over exposed?
i for my mistake took over exposed, after correction firstly choosed under exposed

Question4

What is the exactest meassuring

a.) Objectmeassuring

b.) Lightmeassuring

c.) Ttl meassuring 
i choosed objectmeassuring but actually never heard one of them so 

More will come if i remember the other questions

so if any one can answer me this question i will be thankfull.

With friendly regards 
Colin


----------



## photonius (Oct 2, 2013)

colin1984 said:


> Hello everybody have some questions for you they are out from a pretest to examination for the master's certificate
> 
> Question1
> What doe´s not exist in DSLR´s
> ...



where can I take this master's examination?

normal incandescent light bulbs are warm/reddish. shadow tends to be more blue (i.e. it's light reflected from the blue sky).


----------



## ishdakuteb (Oct 2, 2013)

photonius said:


> colin1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Question2
> ...



imma with photonius on answering question number 2. for question number 4, i would have choosen b for lightmeassuring. same kinda question, where can i find this test online? please let me know if you can since it is kinda fun


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 2, 2013)

On question 4, do they mean incident light reading (I'm guessing that's what light measuring means) or reflectant light reading (guessing that's what object measuring is)? Naturally incident light readings.

And if this is publicly available online, I'd love to try my hand at it


----------



## docholliday (Oct 3, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> On question 4, do they mean incident light reading (I'm guessing that's what light measuring means) or reflectant light reading (guessing that's what object measuring is)? Naturally incident light readings.
> 
> And if this is publicly available online, I'd love to try my hand at it



Yeah, Q4 is very ambiguous. If one had a 1deg spot meter, compensated correctly and spot only on the object, it would be very accurate (for the subject). If one had an incident meter and was looking at light falling on the scene, it would be the most accurate (for the ambient light). If one used TTL, biased correctly, and filled the viewfinder with medium grey, it would be pretty accurate (for the exposure).

However, if one spotted a black object without proper compensation, it would be grey. If one measured incident in the shade of a tree, the light on the distant mountain would be horribly inaccurate. If one TTL'd a white wedding dress, it would be a grey dress.

I want to see this examination also!


----------



## docholliday (Oct 3, 2013)

For Q2, it all depends. A shadow may not be tinted blue (5000K light with a red box on my product table shows a pretty warm shadow). And, I've had some lightbulbs that are 7500-9500K. So, in that case that would be the bluest.


----------

